# Denton and Sasquatch Show #98



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The puppet kids were out in force for the NRA Convention, Millennials may actually be coming to their senses, YouTube and their hypocritical policies and the return of the Dumbass Desk!

Denton and Sasquatch Show #98 ? Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The anti-gunners are seriously mentally ill. 
Mentally healthy, lucid and rational people can carry on a logical, civil discussion.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

what microphones do you guys use at each end and, are you happy with them? 
I'm looking for one to do some personal recording for the grandkids. 
Considering the Yeti Blue for simplicity sake. Thanks.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> what microphones do you guys use at each end and, are you happy with them?
> I'm looking for one to do some personal recording for the grandkids.
> Considering the Yeti Blue for simplicity sake. Thanks.


I run mine through a mixer so it is a standard mic and plug. The brand is Shure. Midlevel brand you can pick up at most audio places.

The one you are talking about, I believe, is USB. I've never used that type.

Maybe @Denton will chime in and tell you about his set up and between the two of us you'll get some questions answered.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My mic is a Heil Pro40 package. Not a big fan of the mic boom, so I wouldn't suggest the package.
The headset and mic runs through a Focusrite Scarlett and then on to the laptop.

BSWUSA.com will have everything you need.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> what microphones do you guys use at each end and, are you happy with them?
> I'm looking for one to do some personal recording for the grandkids.
> Considering the Yeti Blue for simplicity sake. Thanks.


Also, if you want to go super basic and not spend a lot of money you can pick one up on Amazon or a computer store that plug right into the back of you computer with a USB cord. No fuss, no muss. The quality might not be perfect but they've come a long way lately. It'll probably work for your needs.

https://www.amazon.com/Microphone-Condenser-Recording-Streaming-669B/dp/B06XCKGLTP/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1526365124&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=computer+microphone&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Microphone-Condenser-Recording-Streaming-669B/dp/B06XCKGLTP/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1526365124&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=computer+microphone&psc=1


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks fellas, I think I've got what I need a coming.


----------

